# Miami Beach - Hurricane Rescue- Roscoe emaciated !



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Received this email, please if you can help in anyway see contact and prayers are needed for this sweet pup.


From: Hurricane Pets Rescue







To help email - [email protected]

Sent: Thursday, September 04, 2008 12:55 AM
Subject: Help desperately needed for Roscoe.Please help.


Roscoe is a German Shepherd Dog that was found wondering the streets of Miami in incredibly poor condition.

He is incredibly emaciated and is in immediate need of medical care, this dog needs to get to the vet tomorrow morning.
We have a foster home for him, are truly depleted, due to the outbreak we had a month ago with panleukopenia 
Help is very much need it to save Roscoes life!Please help!
His gums are completely pale, he has bad diarrhea, blood in also present in the stools, he is so weak that can hardly stand up(you can see it in the photos).
Please help Roscoe get medical attention.
We know that times are dificult for eveybody but please if you can help a diference in situations like this one.
It truly never ends in rescue when you think you finaly have things under control then something else pops up!
Even though we are going through a very dificult finacial situation, we just couldn't turn our backs on this boy.
We haven't had a chance to scan him for a chip yet, but I hope and pray that when we do, that he is chipped and that the owners are found so they can hopefully do time for letting this dog get this way! 

To donate please go to:
http://www.hurricanepets.petfinder.com 




Hurricane Pets Rescue Inc.
2160 Bay Drive West Suite # 14
Miami Beach, Fl.33141 

HPR is a 501C3 non-profit animal welfare organization so your donation is always tax deductible.

Please if share this message with everyone you know.
Thank you and may God Bless you always.
Prayers are needed too.

HPR Rescue Team.

Quick Links... 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Our Website http://www.HurricanePetsRescue.org

ADOPTIONS: http://www.HurricanePets.petfinder.com

Services
More About Us 
Contact Information 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
phone: 786-999-8239 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 





Can't post photos - PM me and will send if you can post.


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Not entirely clear whether or not Rosco's condition is due to a recent storm or if that is the name of the rescue, anyhow.

This is Rosco:


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Hurricane is the name of the rescue as in Miami Hurricanes and it does make it sound like the dog was a victim of a storm doesn't it?

I'll ask the Mod for this area to move Roscoe to the rescue section.

Asking for donations for any rescue is also against board rules.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

what a heartbreaker!


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Is this dog still alive?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I just got this email today..........


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

I see the email was dated the 4th...so I would say he's alive......


----------



## mmackey (Mar 30, 2008)

So are they looking to find him a home/rescue or are they looking for financial support to treat this poor guy???


----------



## Patsy (Jul 26, 2001)

I take it from these postings that he IS in rescue and IS in a foster home presently, needing a loving permanent home. What a very sad sight, makes you want to scoop him up and love him forever, he is SO due.

With that being said, it is a solicitation for donations and not allowed on this board. He can be listed to find a hopeful and necessary forever home but he can't be listed in an effort to elicit funds.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

that pic is heartbreaking to look at


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Sorry about leaving donation info there thought I had removed all- and couldn't get back now


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

Some info on their website - 

Who We Are
We are an all breed ,nationwide NO KILL non-profit rescue. 
We offer shelter and care for homeless disaster relief animals, through a network of rescue and foster homes. We encourage Spayed and Neutered programs and to present education regarding animal care and welfare.
Hurricane Pets is compromised of a small group of private individuals, committed to the lives of the animals we save.
Most of these animals we rescue after a disaster remain in foster care for a period of 3 months, if after 3 months the animal is not reclaim by its owner ,that animal is then put up for adoption.
Some animals are also owner surrender and those are put up for adoption immediately. 


Have emailed all contacts to see how this pup is and if he needs a foster or adoption. Let's hope he is doing well.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

FORWARD FROM CELENE:
Good afternoon everyone just want to send a quick update on Roscoe.
Mercy and her husband (Roscoe's foster parents)took Roscoe to the vet on Thursday and things didn't go well for him.
For some reason the appointment with our vet got mixed up and he was seen by another vet, which I must say she wasn't a very good one.
Apearently the this vet thought that a dog that is 50 underweight, has severe bloody diarrhea and very pale gums, is a dog that is OK!!!
She procedeed to give Rosco a 5 in one shot as well as the rabies shot and said that her was a "LITLLE" underweight, and sent him home, with Flagyl without a thought!

After I found out I called the clinic, and of course I let her have if, specially about the fact that she fully vaccinated a dog that in our opinion was (is)in incredibly poor shape, very dehydrated and he should it have been hospitalized and put on IV fluids, being that the vaccinations could have make even sicker.
When I talk to this so called Vet she said that that the dog is fine is, that he eating and therefore since he is eating and drinking water she didn't think he was dehydrated at all.And if I disagree with her diagnosis to go see another vet!

So that is what we did.We called Hollywood Animal Hospital again and talk to the vet that Roscoe was supose to see in the first place Doctor Markoba (she is the best)when I told her what happened she told us to bring the dog in immediately that she will wait for us and see him(this was at almost 9PM and she was about to leave).
So Mercy and her husband flew back to the clinic with Roscoe where he got a very diferent diagnosis.
He got a parvo test(and is Neg.), he got a heart worm test and is negative, he got a complete CVC(we don't have those results yet), and got a complete physical, he also was scanned to see if he was chipped but unfortunately he is not.
Doctor Markova agrees that the dog is highly dehydrated, and about 50 pounds underweigh, Roscoe is only 30 pounds, and yes that he needed fluids immediately.
So Roscoe was sent home with diferent medications and subq fluids for Mercy to do it at home, Doctor Markova said to wait a few days and if no improvement to take him back and admit him into the hospital.
It has been 3 days and Roscoe is doing slightly better, the diarrhea had stopped, his gums are now pink and he has a little bit more energy and he is eating like a vacuum cleaner.However he is not out of the woods and he still has a long road untill he fully recuperates.
Once he is fully recuperates, Roscoe will need a permanent home,please share his message he is a sweet handsome pup approx. 8 months old!

We will send another update on him in a few weeks.
Roscoe's pics can be seen here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/hpresq/sets/72157607101405568/

i WILL LIKE TO SEND A HEARTFELT THANK YOU TO THOSE OF YOU WHO HAVE DONATE IT FOR HIM ALREADY AND TO ALL OF YOU WHO HAVE SHARE THE PLEASE FOR HELP FOR HIM!Thank you from the bottom of our heartsGod Bless you for always caring.

Celene Albano HPR Rescue CEO


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

How maddening that Roscoe got such poor care. I hope that vet got a reprimand or fired! Sheez!!!

Hope Roscoe is continuing to progress. Thank you Hurricane Pets Rescue and foster mom!


----------



## Mom2Sam (Jun 9, 2008)

Poor baby, makes me so sad to look at him. How could anyone just leave him? I wish I could love him, thank goodness he has someone helping him.


----------

